# truma boilers



## 103260 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Can anyone advise on intermittent boiler operation for hot water, changed thermo couple changed new jet in burner the boiler is fitted in bottom of wardrobe. Been told it could be the boiler circuit board at fault ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Intermittent*

I have the same problem but think ours is due to wrong regulator

will post findings

Trev


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Picko, need more info for definive answer, is it 30mbar system or 50mbar system? if 50 are you using correct regulator, did you carefully examine boiler ring as they have a tendency to crack which opens as it heats up, upsets the fame pattern which upsets the thermocouple sensing which turns it off until it cools down then the cycle starts again, Supply voltage aok? as Truma boilers very sensitive to voltage drop/fluctuations, without knowing exact symptons cannot point you to cure i am afraid, circuit board problems are normally all or nothing so unlikely, her for about another hour but then away for a week i'm afraid, Steve


----------

